# brute belt



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

hey guys got an 05 brute 750i with new factory instaled belt, no time to do it myself this time, but any way it only has 125 miles on it and it starting to make the squel sound again. running 26's so nothing too big. what am i missing here. all components were in good working order. no problems when riding in west va, but noticed it back home here in nc, flat land


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When does it squeel? Moving, stopped in gear, stopped in nutral, under load, when it gets warmed-up, cold...tells more. A belt that has its deflection set close to the minimum...22mms...will squeel some when hot because of the expansion reduses the deflection under the minimum. One set under the 22mms will squeel cold. Most do it stopped in gear and stop when in nutral which allows the clutches to rotate. It goes away when the belt stretches out some...and sometimes it takes a while.

So you see, we need to know more about how and when its doing this.

Welcome to the site by the way


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> When does it squeel? Moving, stopped in gear, stopped in nutral, under load, when it gets warmed-up, cold...tells more. A belt that has its deflection set close to the minimum...22mms...will squeel some when hot because of the expansion reduses the deflection under the minimum. One set under the 22mms will squeel cold. Most do it stopped in gear and stop when in nutral which allows the clutches to rotate. It goes away when the belt stretches out some...and sometimes it takes a while.
> 
> So you see, we need to know more about how and when its doing this.
> 
> Welcome to the site by the way


ditto!


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Happens after warm up and when I have to throttle on it to start moving like front tires in small hole or ditch.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well that sounds like a glazzed belt or ridged spot in the primary clutch. It may also indicate something getting on the belt like oil or grease. In any case, you should pull the cover and take a good look. Also check the clutch's spider movement and the pivet points on the counter weights. If one starts sticking, the pressure is reduced on the belt and that could cause easier slippage. If you find one stiff, pull the pins one at a time and clean then up. Use no oil or any lube. Leave them dry, clean and working smoothly.


----------

